# What is this profile?



## Jim Dawson (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm kind of new to routers. What is this profile and what bit do I use to duplicate it?
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

it's a beading bit..
Freud Tools | Products

or the male cut to a drop leaf table..


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are some that might be close. It looks to have a slight curve to it, don't look like a straight chamfer.
Hope this helps.
Herb


https://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/collections/handrail-profiles

https://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/search?q=chamfer&type=product

https://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/collections/plunge-roundover-with-plunge-point/products/2060

https://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/collections/plunge-roundover-with-plunge-point/products/2066


----------



## Jim Dawson (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks for all the help. I got it close with a round over bit in the table. It is close enough for what my daughter-in-law wants.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's a bit for that profile. Slight differences in bit height and board thickness determine the profile.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That would have been my suggestion. Roundover set low enough to create the fillet.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Any one of these face cutters used in the router table will give the exact profile.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Harry, I am glad to see you stepping up here. Tell why don't you put a book or two together?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll tell you what Frank, I hereby give you permission to go through my MANY threads and posts and copy anything you like and publish as a book, so long as somewhere you mention my name in passing, you can keep all that you make. That's how I treat my forum friends.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Harry,

You, know if I had all of your information, that you have given out so freely, and I had the time, I would enjoy being able to put it together in a written informative book, manual or whatever, Money, I would not ask for, but in all honesty, you and your cohorts here on the forum are so well informed. As this information comes out in little bits here and there, it becomes lost very quickly unless it is being archived somewhere, and I would hope it is. 

Frank


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It is archived Frank. Go to the home page and you can find everything in the sub forums. The trick is finding what you want. The Community Search will get there a good part of the time but even that can lead to some lengthy reading.


----------

